# Saints day 28th oct



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear all.i am due 2 give birth on 28th oct.does anybody know if ther a saints day that day or around that time?berniex


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Be Lucky,

Congratulations on your pregnancy. I read your signature notes and felt so happy for your success. The feast day of St. Jude and St. Simon falls on 28th October. They are both very nice names. Best of luck. Hope all goes well for you. Raphael


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

St Jude is also the patron saint of lost and difficult causes which given the troublesome journey you have been on to get a BFP may be quite appropriate! 

Axxxxxxxx


----------

